# A good one!



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

A college PM company of mine had a main backed up, no floor drain in the basement and sewage spirting up through the floor. No matter what I tried I'd start to burrow with my cutter so I couldn't get it open. Located the line going out a front corner of the house and crossing into the neighboring businesses driveway toward a 5 lane road that is considered a "highway". 

Met with the excavator the next day, get the city involved, find an old sewer in the ally 120' away... Cheaper than a major road cut...

Yesterday, dig day, get a call from the excavator saying the city says it's a no go. Meet up with everyone. Turns out the manhole is the high point and the section we wanted to tie into has been capped. So it's back to the main drag at four times the cost. Ok...

Get a call today from the excavator saying they will allow us to tie into the (to be abandoned) ally sewer with a 2" line if we install a lift station.:blink:

No hair off my ass. I'm going to stock that grinder pump on my truck! I see a few calls a year for a burned out pump from tampons, condoms and wipes.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Hopefully you're stocking the best one made,,,,,Liberty PRG Residential Grinder Pump.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm a big fan of Liberty pumps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> Hopefully you're stocking the best one made,,,,,Liberty PRG Residential Grinder Pump.


Is that one 220v?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Glanced at one at the supply house today. Surprisingly cheap for the pump and crock, Liberty pro 380. http://www.libertypumps.com/Products/Category/SubCategory/Product/?p=72&s=10&c=18


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

PRG-Series 
Residential Grinder Pump 

1 hp. 
2 Discharge 

Designed for residential sewage applications. Higher flow rates allow use with 2" discharge lines.

Operates on standard 115 or 230 volt 20 amp circuits.

Features:
• Heavy cast iron construction
• 115V or 230V single phase
• Patented V-Slice® cutter technology
• Shreds difficult solids such as feminine products, rags, towels and wipes that can jam a solids-handling style pump
• Hardened stainless steel cutter and plate
• Oil-filled, thermally protected motor
• PRG-Series residential grinders can be used as a replacement pump in 2” discharge systems using LE40 and LE50-series solids-handling pumps.*
•Vertical switch model available in 115V.


*PRG-Series flow rates do not exactly match LE-series flow rates. Consult factory with actual application and head specifications prior to replacing LE40 and LE50 series pumps.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Sounds like a great one, haha


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm just surprised the city engineer said it's ok to pump macerated sewage into a line that has backfall (basically) and is in an almost condemned state. I told the PM manager to do what he can not to go the lift station route, but it may be their most economical choice, at least initially. The road cut will cost them close to a years rent for that house.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> Hopefully you're stocking the best one made,,,,,Liberty PRG Residential Grinder Pump.


Hate those float switch. .. use ION switch..and be a ..
L


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> Glanced at one at the supply house today. Surprisingly cheap for the pump and crock, Liberty pro 380. http://www.libertypumps.com/Products/Category/SubCategory/Product/?p=72&s=10&c=18


Just installed one last week....very nice for the money

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Well, no lift station after all. The PM company pitched such a ***** with the city they are going to allow them to share a tap with a neighboring property.

What is really funny is the city is really cracking down on excavation rules. My excavator was telling us he failed inspection a few weeks ago because the burrowed a 6" hole 9' deep for a 4" line under a sidewalk. Now the have to remove the sidewalk, backfill with crushed concrete and pin the new slabs in place. When the city digs up a sidewalk they can just backfill with dirt and reuse the old slabs.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I've always had a preference for Zoeller.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Zoeller isnt a bad pump, but my first experience with them left a bad taste. Three bad out of the box in a row, same job same supply house about 15 years ago. No problems since.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> I've always had a preference for Zoeller.




So did I until they started making the base out of plastic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

How did the main look after camering and jetting?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> How did the main look after camering and jetting?


Didn't jet. I don't have one yet, but have someone who does. Gave them the option, but after pulling dirt back they declined.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

No option for a liner? How bad was the break?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Hillside said:


> No option for a liner? How bad was the break?


Couldn't get the line open to see, but bad enough that a 3" cutter skipped out and burrowed in sand. 

Lining is almost unheard of out here, but it would be a good option if we could see it. This sewer is getting close to 100 years old, 1923 or '24... More than likely it has offsets and bellies, plus broken under the house, which is no big deal.

I'd have to check my book, but I think Thursday is now the magic day. Nice part is that it's vacant for the next month or so. Kinda lucked out with timing.


----------

